# die farbe des schatten ändern...?



## subzero (1. Mai 2002)

moin leutz...
alzo...folgendes prob..ich hab ein bildin 3d studio max gemacht...
aber da hat das bild ja imma so schwarze schatten..ich will die aber nich schwarz sondern so halt ne andere farbe....

das es geht weiß ich..

frage is nur wie...in ps..oder 3d studio maxx...und wie genau ..( <-- ne frage an "the on and only expert" )  

example: http://www.nulldesign.de/viewimg.php?imgID=220

danke.......


----------



## Wolf of Doom (1. Mai 2002)

hi also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab, dann musst du auf die ebene die die andere schatten farbe haben soll,  dann rechts klicken und dann fuelloption ->schlagschatten


cya

wolf


----------



## stiffy (1. Mai 2002)

ich glaub des meint er net 

probiers ma mit farbbereich auswählen und dann mit strg + u bzw mit helligkeit/kontrats (mit ausgewähltem farbbereich).

ansonsten im 3dmaax forum fragen


----------



## shiver (1. Mai 2002)

lol, ich fühl mich jetzt einfach mal angesprochen mit "the one and only expert" *gg*

der clue liegt bei beleuchtung und material, du solltest a) spotlights setzen, dann sind die schatten heller  
und b) das material deines shapes etwas variieren... zum beispiel die umgebungsfarbe und die glanzfarbe abweichen lassen, mit der selbstillumination rumspielen, reflection- und refraxion-maps testen... damit kannst du sehr schöne ergebnisse erzielen.

das bild von gecko ist übrigens mit nem comic-shader gerendert worden, kann gut sein dass damit alles nochmals anders rauskommt.

cheers.


----------



## drash (1. Mai 2002)

@shiver

kennst du vielleicht einen link zu so einem comic-shader?? suche nämlich schon eine weile so etwas!! wenn nicht, muss ich halt gecko fragen!!


----------



## shiver (1. Mai 2002)

there you go:

http://www.vecta3d.com/

gibt es, soweit ich weiss, als plugin und als stand-alone.


----------



## subzero (2. Mai 2002)

jo danke shiver... das wars ... 
werde mal damit rum experimentieren..


----------

